

Ask HN: What's your development workflow? - thinkingserious


======
taylorlapeyre
I'm a web developer.

I open an editor, a browser window, and a terminal. Then I write some code,
testing it in the browser and checking the logs in terminal when I need to.

I resize the browser every now and then to make sure that what I'm making is
acceptably responsive. I use the browser's developer tools quite a lot to
inspect elements and interact with javascript directly.

After I make some progress, I make a commit with git by using git add -p and
git commit. Then I push those changes to GitHub on a branch that has a Pull
Request waiting.

After I have completed whatever I'm working on, I wait for a code review on
that thing. As I'm waiting, I begin working on something else. After I address
any comments, I merge the pull request and continue what I was working on
before.

I use Atom, Google Chrome, and Terminal.app.

------
Jean-Philipe
I have vim and some terminals on a tmux session, and a browser. Change some
back-end code and have the server reloaded automatically or run some tests to
verify the code works. Front-end there's an auto-refresh. Sometimes I try
stuff directly on the debug console of the chromium browser, like CSS and JS,
and once I've figured something out, I write it into the file.

I wish vim could directly talk to the browser like emacs can, or lighttable,
AFAIK (haven't tried those yet). But I'm stuck on vim forever because of the
normal mode key bindings.

Other than that I use git and for some projects Trello for colaboration.

------
dllthomas
For my day job, where I'm doing C development, I have my Makefile set to run
tests after building, and I set up my tests to print errors in the "file:line:
message" format vim looks for (with as many hopefully-relevant lines as I can
manage).

Key bindings for :make, :cnext, :cprev, and ":make search
PATTERN='\<^R^W\>'<Cr>" (where I have a rule in my makefile to grep through
project-relevant files) - any build errors or testing errors or search results
show up in my quickfix buffer, and I can step through them or :copen and
search or filter within the results.

------
thinkingserious
Here is my checklist: [http://sendgrid.com/blog/programming-style-guide-
checklist](http://sendgrid.com/blog/programming-style-guide-checklist)

